# PLEASE HELP soft bricked stratosphere



## Muthius (Sep 20, 2013)

if this isn't the right place to post please tell me. I recently rooted my samsung stratosphere, successfully i might add.

A friend was over and i decided to "teach" her how to root (i know I'm an idiot) i tried using heimdall to flash my kernel again (which i thought couldn't posssibly be an issue) but now when i try to turn on my phone it sais "firmware upgrade encountered an error. Please try again. WHAT DO I DO?!?! is this fixable?

ps i can still get into download mode


----------

